# Starter wont stop



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hey Guys,
We are using a standard GM starter on our 68 400 in our 65 GTO resto.
We have the red battery terminal on the starter and the other wire from the switch going to the s terminal. When we hit the starter wire to 12 volts on the battery the starter engages and the engine turns over, but when I remove the wire from the battery, the starter continues to run and doesnt stop until I pull the Bat + terminal off the battery. 
Sticking solenoid???
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

just to be sure. the ignition switch purple wire goes to the little post on the solenoid , sometimes marked ig or start. this is what gives the power to energize the solenoid and starter. the main terminal on the solenoid has the battery cable and some red power wires. power to the switch. if it is hooked up this way the solenoid has a short in it


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have seem this happen when the starter drive gear was too tightly
meshed to the ring gear. Shims were added between the starter and engine
block to give a little clearance.

Larry


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hi Gang,
We are starting the engine without the body or wiring harness installed to run it up and break it in. Battery positive to starter main, negative to engine and chassis, purple to the "S" on starter. When I touch the wire to the battery, it starts the engine but if I remove the wire the starter keeps turning until I pull the positive battery terminal. Ignition goes to the positive on Battery along with Alternator. once the engine starts the starter disengages. Alos have put 3 shimms between starter.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds like a bad starter failing under load.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

*Just some updates*

Rukee was right. Bad Starter. I wanted to give you an update on our progress too. 
Chassis, drivetrain, and engine 95% complete. Still a few things to work out. Old headers hitting P/S rag coupler on the shaft and Z bar movement. Considering new headers or HO Ram Air exhaust manifolds into the down pipes. 3" SS exhaust with X pipe from Pypes. Still need new Radiator. Found an original Q-Jet for it instead of the Holley that is on it. There is a link to youtube here: 



 if you want to hear its first startup. As you can see in the pictures where we started and to date.
We have moved the body into the middle bay and completely stripped it down. Now the fun begins. I will post a question on restoration of the window channels next.
Just thought you might like to see our progress to date.
And yes, my son is still interested as long as I keep pumping the money in. Close to 12k already including the cost of the car and getting it here from Jersey.

Happy Holidays to all,
Kevin and Joseph


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks very good. Money isn't that high for including the purchase price. Keep feeding that black hole and you'll have a beautiful car to show for it....:cheers


----------



## jketelsen (Aug 25, 2009)

I had the same problem with my 79 TA. Starter had an internal short in it.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i had the same problem too. the two wires from the starter melted togrther


----------

